# 25G Cube with fake rock and EpiWeb



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I started constructing this tank last fall as a new home for my two Tinctorius "Patricas"

The first step was cutting and gluing the "rocks" in place. I bought them from a member on the board - "VivariumWorks" - last June. I'm not sure if he is still making them, but they worked great and are extremely light weight and even more life-like.










Next, I added a driftwood piece and EpiWeb to the top and sides and filled in the empty space great stuff and covered it in ground coco fiber.









Finally came a 3inch layer of hydro balls for drainage and a 2 inch layer ABG soil mix. At this point I also added the EpiWeb moss mixture.


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Planting was next I added magnolia leaf litter, 8 bromeliads, wondering jew cuttings and Syngonium rayii.

Here is a picture taken about 6 weeks after planting 








(Yes, I know I have the tank mixed; I had to temporarily put the Azureus in there while I was cleaning out their tank) 



The plant growth has really taken off, and here is the tank about 5 months after the initial planting:

















Close ups. The moss grew great with daily misting and direct light overhead

































And of course the occupants:

























I'll upload some higher resolution pictures once I get the chance. 
I'm looking to add some additional plants, any suggestions?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks amazing!

Can you tell us more about the rocks?



Todd


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

AWESOME!

That came out really well. Glad to see you were able to put those rocks to use. I rarely get feedback/pictures of them so I'm glad to see they were able to aid your design.


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Can you tell us more about the rocks?
> 
> ...





VivariumWorks said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> That came out really well. Glad to see you were able to put those rocks to use. I rarely get feedback/pictures of them so I'm glad to see they were able to aid your design.



Thank you! The rocks worked out great. They are made of a type of foam and I was able to easily cut them with a table saw to mount them flush with the class in the corners. I used silicone to glue them in place. After 6 months they still look stunning in the tank and don't show any signs of material deterioration.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

What kind of moss is it? How'd you get to grow so well? What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Tank looks great... How easily can the frogs get out of the water area in the corner? Moss does look great.


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

alex111683 said:


> What kind of moss is it? How'd you get to grow so well? What kind of lighting are you using?


I purchased the moss mixture from a board member over a year ago. Its a combination of ground sphagnum and other tropical moss "seeds." 

The EpiWeb (Epiweb) really makes the difference as it allows for excellent drainage - I have found that to be key to getting any type of moss to grow well. I hand misted daily, and sometimes more often. I have two 25W Exo terra Tropical bulbs installed and they seem to work well enough.



AaronAcker said:


> Tank looks great... How easily can the frogs get out of the water area in the corner? Moss does look great.


Thank you very much. The water isn't very deep and the stick and rock make for an easy escape from the pond.



Any one have any ideas for small ferns or epiphytes?


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

For broms and epiphytes you should go to little green house on hartford rd north of baltimore. They are a rare plant and orchid nursery. They have an amazing collection of plants and nearly 40 years of experience.


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

bmore said:


> For broms and epiphytes you should go to little green house on hartford rd north of baltimore. They are a rare plant and orchid nursery. They have an amazing collection of plants and nearly 40 years of experience.


I've never heard of it, do you know the name?


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

i should have said Little Green House. That is the name my fault. 
(410) 661-4748
9845 Harford Road
Baltimore, Maryland 21234 

that is their number and address. they aren't open on wednesday and are only open til 5:30 i believe. There collection is awesome. i dont know where you are coming from but i would call before you go just to make sure they are open. There hours are kinda funky.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks awesome, especially the way you used the rock


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Update... a decade later! The moss is growing great... mushrooms all the time and a frog was bread, born, and raised inside the tank without any human interference.


----------

